# Dave Carnell



## Gung Fu Man (Nov 13, 2014)

I'm new here and this is my first post. I'm sorry that it is such a sad one. For those who don't know already, British JKD instructor , Dave Carnell passed away a few days ago. He was one of Sifu Cass Magda's top guys and a great writer and instructor. I never trained with him, but did meet him at one of the JFJKD Nucleus events. One of my teachers is an instructor under Sifu Magda and I always heard great things about Dave. His books are some of the best out there. Get them and watch his You tube videos and remember this great teacher. We have lost so many 1st generation JKD teachers in the last few years and now one of the younger generation is gone. Someone said that when a great teacher passes that it is like a library burning down. All that knowledge is lost. Thankfully, he left some of his knowledge behind.


----------



## Tames D (Nov 13, 2014)

Very sad. I heard this news from Chris Kent. Chris and Dave were good friends.
Welcome to Martialtalk. It's good to see another JKD guy on the site.


----------



## Brian King (Nov 13, 2014)

Thanks for letting us know. Welcome to Martial Talk
Regards
Brian King


----------



## Takai (Nov 13, 2014)

Thank you very much for sharing this. 

And welcome to MT.


----------



## crazydiamond (Nov 14, 2014)

Oh no.

I am a beginner student - and I have both of his books. They are so clear and instructional.


Thank you Dave, you made a difference.


----------



## tshadowchaser (Nov 14, 2014)

once more thanks for letting us know. 
also welcome to MT


----------

